# Life In Cold Blood Starts Tonight!!!!



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Tonight! 9pm bbc1 only trouble is, its the same time as ross kemp in afganistan which i wanted to watch too  

Sorry Ross, Davey boy gets my veiwing


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Been looking forward to see it can't wait.I know it wont dissapoint. And just to brag my old mum used to work with david way back in the 70's. :lol2: enjoy the program!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Woo! Finally! Been waiting for this for ages!
I love david attenborough!!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

what channel is ross kemp in afghanistan on? knowingmy luck sky one?


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

ohhh i cant wait lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i've been waiting for this for months... 

only problem is.. our TV broke over the weekend! :'( 

so Mason's dad is recording it for us... so we'll watch it tomorrow. 

we're off out delivering stuff tonight anyway. 

Sami


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

all i can say is YEAY!!!!David Rocks!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> David Rocks!!!


One of the better presenters, content to let the animals be the stars of the show.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Graham said:


> One of the better presenters, content to let the animals be the stars of the show.


exactly..... he doesn't need to play around with things


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

been waiting for ages sooo glad its on  i like all DA programmes he gives just enough info without taking the show away from the animals great stuff.
Clare


----------



## Rosina (Feb 18, 2007)

It's repeated at 6pm on Sunday.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ill be watching it... spose to be at work but i think im getting a stomach bug! so can watch it!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Rosina said:


> It's repeated at 6pm on Sunday.


 
thats good to know


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

there is a episode guide there and a link for a free poster







with all the UK reps, snakes and amphibs

BBC/OU Open2.net - Life in Cold Blood - Free poster and magazine


*TV programmes*























The Cold-Blooded Truth
Monday 4 February 9pm & Sunday 10 February 6pm. 
Land Invaders – Amphibians
Monday 11 February 9pm, repeated the following Sunday afternoon. 
Dragons of the Dry – Lizards
Monday 18 February 9pm, repeated the following Sunday afternoon. 
Sophisticated Serpents – Snakes
Monday 25 February 9pm, repeated the following Sunday afternoon. 
Armoured Giants
Monday 3 March 9pm, repeated the following Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Only three more hours :crazy:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Iv got in it ma mums sky reminder on autoview so that she has 2 watch it 2!only thing i dnt like is its only 5 episodes long!I want it 2 b on 4 longer!


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Bump - 10mins Guys :whistling2:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

i cant wait!! lol


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

And it was awesome.

I wish he was my grandad, haha.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh, i cant beleive the size of that pygmy cham!! its tiny!! cant wait to watch next weeks


----------



## redloop (Dec 20, 2007)

ace programme! :no1:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

BRILLIANT! Loved it all! - and who else is ordering the poster? :blush::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

was v gd


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Thought I was the only one grttin the poster :blush:.
Was really good no way am I missin any of next weeks.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to be David Attenborough! That was a really decent programme, I really love the way Attenborough is still so genuinley enthusiastic about things.

Might watch it again on bbc iplayer.....:no1:

: victory:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

ordered the poster earlier today LOL what a fantastic show (swoon)


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

that was great  really enjoyed it, the retic eating the deer was crazy and also the terrapins freezing! do you think the ice crystals would hurt them?
stu


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Fab programme, I have ordered my poster too


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Brilliant 
Ordered the poster XD


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The photo gallery is really good to , make some brilliant desk top pics ! :whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

What great tv, loved the sun bathing frogs!!


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

fascinating, it was!: victory:


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

another brilliant Attenborough program:notworthy:, He just keeps going and is always excited when he See's something new.

ordered my poster as well.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Loved it :no1::no1::no1: Attenborough is god!
got my poster ordered!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

same here, ordered my poster !!


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

nicoleparish said:


> And it was awesome.
> 
> I wish he was my grandad, haha.


He'd be the best one ever.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

gawd dammit i was on the fone for the duration of it so i missed it all.so looks like ill have to cathc it on bbc i i sooo hate mysefl right now:bash:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

weeminx said:


> gawd dammit i was on the fone for the duration of it so i missed it all.so looks like ill have to cathc it on bbc i i sooo hate mysefl right now:bash:


Ah well.......I was watching it and then fell asleep:bash:

Fail


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

i clapped when it finished. Only down side is now ill have loads of newbies after chameleons!!!! oooh no you dont!!!


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

weeminx said:


> gawd dammit i was on the fone for the duration of it so i missed it all.so looks like ill have to cathc it on bbc i i sooo hate mysefl right now:bash:


sunday at 6pm

watched and loved and ordered poster to lol


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*life in cold blood.*

What a fantastic programme. 
I loved the arrow frogs when they were fighting. they looked just like wrestlers, i was in fits. 
That Croc, what a beauty. (and for a ton so gentle with her.)

But last but not Least, seeing Sir David`s face when he saw the worlds smallest cham in the world. It was priceless. Monday nights now for the next 4 weeks are booked. phone is going off, doorbell is going off. 
Cant wait for the next 1.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

wait for all the new rep owners because of this series and watch rep rescues be overwhelmed  but bloody fantastic show YAY

Loved it ALL

P.S. DVD pre order for 25th Feb


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

it was a mint program i loved it cant what till next monday the frogs were mint fighters lol all so the small black lizard that eats eats the flys out the flowers proper mint tv


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

really was a great watch.. il be watching them all but cant wait for the snake one in particular. Your probaly right charles, i was sat there last night thinking "wow those painted turtles look cool, wonder if i could get one" :lol2:


----------



## mightyrhi_16 (Feb 24, 2007)

i loved it, i was so excited when the marine iguanas were on! 
david attenborough's face when he finally saw the pygmy leaf cham, priceless! i'm so glad he finally got to see one.

how amazing were those sunbathing frogs? they look just like little tourists putting sun cream on :lol2:

and the wrestlign frogs had me in stitches, they were just so silly 

can't wait for the lizard one now !


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Watch, Set the HD Recorder to auto, so it will record every week. Until its released on dvd, blu-ray, then i will buy it for sure.


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

MrKing said:


> Great Watch, Set the HD Recorder to auto, so it will record every week. Until its released on dvd, blu-ray, then i will buy it for sure.



me too: victory:


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Jan 16, 2008)

Going to get the DVDs of it if they make some. They have put alot of DA's famous series on DVD. 
It was an excellent watch.

LMS


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

the-tick said:


> P.S. DVD pre order for 25th Feb


Not like I didn't say  

Play.com (UK) : Life In Cold Blood (2 Discs) : DVD - Free Delivery


----------

